# Micro Skiff OTW, Outward Bound Adventures



## SeadriftFlyFishing (May 1, 2018)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]

Micro Skiff Update - Going Anknona*

We're in the hopper at *Ankona* for a Shadowcast 18' powered by Mercury 30 HP 4 Stroke and set for delivery around February or so. Of course we're very excited to welcome the new rig. Erin is such a pleasure to work with and Capt. Marcus Haralson has been a great reference and a lot of help, great folks on the Ankona Team. *Capt. Jeff Garner's* new venture *Coastal Aluminum Fabrication* is going to do some of the rigging for a "special approach" on the layout/comfort inspired by Marcus. Jeff is not only an accomplished fly angler and all around fishing and waterfowl guide, BUT, he's also a an amazing fabricator and located right here in Seadrift. He can be reached at 361-571-6969. Right now he's under construction with a new 40 x 60 shop with newest bending and pressing equipment. Next door, you'll find David Ellis with *David & Rebecca's Fiberglass Repair*. They do everything from complete rebuilds to modifications. 

*Big Boat Spiders* - Jeff is working on a new design/concept for our bayboats modeled after the Spider platforms for chasing migratory species on the outside beaches and less comfortable open/big water locales. From concept to execution, custom coatings, etc., Jeff will bring the vision to life. 

*Spot N Stalk Air Logistics - Wade *

We've got a number of trips ahead of us on the high octane side of this world and man the cooling rains have really impressed the chaning of the seasons on us and we're loving it after the brutal heat this Summer! Capt. Chris Cady, Capt. Jeff Garner, and Capt. Jeff Larson will have the honors. 

*Website Development - seadriftflyfishing.com*

It's taken some time, but the content requirements are finally within our reach and we're moving forward with the development of our web page. Some of you may already follow us on *Facebook*. If not, we'd love to have you join us there.

*Outward Bound - texaskayaksafari.com*

Synergies and opportunities to share our love of the outdoors is spawning an "outward bound" division which should be really compliment the flyfishing division. Rodney Mullins, a local Seadrifter is the face of the endeavor and he grew up on the water and in the bush enjoying the saltlife with his dad and friends. Rodney is a great guy; very resourceful afield; and, accomplished naturalist. We'll be offering pack trips, combination camping, fishing, glamping, eco tour, birding, romance, and general disconnnect trips supported by our infrastructure and logistics management. We've got a lot of great ideas here and would love some feedback if you get a moment. You can check out our *TKS Facebook* page as well. We'll be breathing life into www.texaskayaksafari.com shortly so stay tuned.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing and fun ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started HERE.

Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Can't wait to see pics of the Shadowcast and hear the reviews


----------

